# fresh garlic in salads



## celeste (Jan 1, 2002)

looking for a way to use fresh garlic in salads (green preferably). Please no ceasar recipes.

Thank you!

Celeste


----------



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

well I dont know about garlic itself, I would shave it and then do a julienne type thing, only as thin as paper, but I do know of an alternative that could be used.
Its called garlic mustard, and is a green indigenous to north america. It is found in abundance all over the place, and I'll bet even you have seen it and just not known. In the spring, and late fall is when they are best. They get bitter in the summertime (which could be good in some applications) and the garlic flavour of them in much more mellow. I have never heard of any produce companies delivering them, but then again, I've never been in charge of the ordering as of yet so it is a good possobility that they could be purchased(most likely ordered) from your veg purveyor. Or, in the case that you are not in a restaurant, and asking for home uses, I suggest taking a walk outside in a forest this summer with the audobon field guide to edible plants (they have the best pictures, the petersons guide has the best info.) and tasting some for yourself. It is one of my fav. greens, and can be served raw, or steamed/blanched/as an herb at the end of cooking. I Hope this has been of some use to you or someone out there, but eben if not, thanks for the opportunity to spout off about some of my favourite stuff.


oh yeah... and only the first year is of any worth. second year is just woody stalks, and what leaves there are aren't worth a dime.


----------



## garlicginger (Jul 15, 2001)

I like to make this to accompany Thai foods.

Place several red leaf lettuce leaves on a plate. On top of them arrange: wedges of hard boiled eggs, wedges of tomato, wedges of cabbage (or you can thinly slice the cabbage), green onion 'brushes', diagonally sliced cucumber, sliced red jalapeno peppers, and sliced radishes.

Make a dressing of : chopped cilantro, crushed garlic, lime juice and a pinch of sugar. To help with the proportions, I use 4 garlic cloves to 3 T. lime juice. Sprinkle over the salad just before serving.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

We do something else with fresh garlic.

We pickle it and it's the most tasty of pickles. ( I loooove pickles... )

Just place the fresh garlic for 3-4 minutes in boiling water, Remove , strain well and place it in good strong wine vinegar for 2 weeks. Remove and keep in in a jar filled with OLIVE oil 

You can add as much as you wish in your green salads


----------



## ruth (Oct 16, 2001)

when it grows you have a long green stalk with the bulb at the top.....if you pick it young you could grill the whole thing and place atop you salad
if not you can roast it and place on the salad
or you could just use fresh and make a fresh garlic ving


----------



## ruth (Oct 16, 2001)

when you serve it raw it is important to remove the fang...that little thing thast grows thru the middle of the clove it can cause stomach irratation to many people,or you could use elephant garlic it is very sweet not nearly as intense in flavor as regular garlic and when roasted it is aboslutely heaven


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I make a dressing with olive oil, lemon juice, dijon mustard, grated parmesan cheese and grated fresh garlic. Whisk to emulsify.

The other idea I had was to toast slivers or thin slices of fresh garlic until brown and caramelized, then toss on top dressed greens.


----------

